# AN UNUSUAL LABEL, MIGHT USE IT



## rgecaprock (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is a label I was experimenting with today. It might be eye-catching....no pun intended............Ramona


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that will look awsome on a bottle of wine, and yes very eye catching! Job well done!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2007)

Very cool! I like the wine glass in the retinol.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 28, 2007)

Ramona....If you could get some of those cobalt bottles to put that on I think it would really be kick ass. It will look great on whatever kind you put it on


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 28, 2007)

Wado, you are right. I can even change some of the colors to add more cobalt colors. I'll experiment.


That is my eye....I took a picture of it first.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 28, 2007)

That is _excellent_, Ramona!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 28, 2007)

Ramona...it would make a nice Avatar too...


----------



## B M W (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome, I love the label


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 29, 2007)

Jimmy Hendrix Is Alive !!!!!
Nice Label.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 30, 2007)

I love it.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Pepere (Jan 31, 2007)

Ramona, 
One awesome label. Just love the colors. Brava!!


----------



## ScubaDon (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a cool label. Think about keeping some part of it to put on each and every new label you make in the future, Like the Eye. No matter what type of label you come up with in the future you can alway find a way to make the eye fit somewhere on it and then you have your trade mark! Everyone will know it is your wine by the Eye they find on the label.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

The All-Seeing-Eye! Are you at all affiliated with the "Stone Masons" secret society?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 25, 2007)

ScubaDon,


Cool idea!!


----------

